# express deals



## manderson (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been watching the Express Deal prices for about a year now and notice that while availability changes throughout the year, the prices remain the same. Today's posting of 2-person cabin deals (Toronto to Vancouver) is about double what it has been. Major bummer if they're raising prices, as I've been planning on snagging a 1-person cabin at an Express Deal in January or February, for a bucket list trip from Toronto to Vancouver. An extra $500 is a big jump. Anybody know if this is a permanent increase?


----------



## pennyk (Dec 22, 2011)

I, too, am disappointed to see the price increase. Although I did the Toronto to Vancouver trip in December for the great price, I loved the trip so much that i was considering doing it again next year if express deals were offered.

I do not know the answer to your question, but my guess is that VIA must think that they can sell the rooms at that price. Possibly the prices will go down after holiday travel has been completed or if the rooms do not sell at that price.

All the 2 person rooms were sold on my December trip, but some one person rooms, and berths were vacant.


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

I wonder if the price increase has any relation with the "upgrading" of sleeper to the new "Plus" class that has the enhanced rooms? You know, the ones with the TV's, fresh leather interiors and the price of food included?

Just a hunch... If an express deal came out right around the beginning of March for a cabin for two with the old price, I'd be seriously tempted to pounce on it and change my AGR redemption trip via the ML-LSL-EB to and travel The Canadian instead!


----------

